# my mac wont drag



## bumblebugz (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a Mac OS X 10.2.8 that will not let me drag anything. I am at my wits end over this, is there anyone who can help?
thanks.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi bumblebugz - welcome to TSG. 

Take a look at this.

Hope that helps!


----------



## bumblebugz (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank you Yankee Rose for the welcome!

Thank you so much - everything that the person had problems with in that article are the same as mine! (the disk permissions are the same also) is this a problem that occurs with this operating system? 

Anyways I'm going to see if any of the remedies help.

Thank you again, Yankee Rose.


----------



## bumblebugz (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello Yankee Rose,

Ok, I followed the instructions from the link you gave me, updated the 10.2.8 (better graphics now). The same thing happened to me when I tried to download the dragster program - it doesn't exist. 

Any other options?
Any help is greatly appreciated!
Thanks
Bumblebugz


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi again Bumblebugz - try here.

Hope that helps!


----------



## bumblebugz (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello to you again Yankee Rose.
Downloaded dragster, but was not able to install it. 

I have flash player sitting on my desktop - as it stands I have to drag the upgrade into the plug-ins - is there any way to re-install it without having to do this. I could live without having to "drag" if I could get around this!

happy Thanksgiving!
Bumblebugz


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

OK Bumblebugz .... let's try the easy fix (maybe should have had you try this first

Finder > Preferences > General - check the "Spring loaded folders" box and adjust the speed with the slider. Reboot and attempt again.

If that doesn't work, delete the following Preference files: 

Macintosh > Library > Preferences:

- com.apple.desktop.plist
- com.apple.dock.plist (your choice to delete this or not)
- com.apple.finder.plist
- com.apple.LaunchServices.LocalCache.csstore
- com.apple.LaunchServices. plist
- com.apple.LauchServices. UserCache.csstore

Again reboot (try multiple reboots if necessary) .... hopefully this will solve the problem, which BTW appears to be a common bug in 10.2.8.

Hope that helps and Happy Thanksgiving to you too!


----------



## bumblebugz (Nov 23, 2009)

hello Yankee Rose

I tried deleting the files, some would, some wouldn't. I think at this point I should just wipe the hard drive clean and reload the software. I bought this computer from a neighbor who was moving for 15.00, went on ebay found 10.2.8 operating systems fairly cheap. 
Now if I do that do I have to go with that op system or can I get a newer version? I wish I new more about Macs!! lol
Hope you had a great Thanksgiving
Bumblebugz


----------

